# Journey to Paris Inner Suburbs



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

*Suburbs a City Lover could love ==> Paris suburbs !*

Okay, here are few pictures of some of Paris suburbs...


*- Hauts-de-Seine District (92 department) -*








*Asnières-sur-Seine (92)*

























































*Boulogne-Billancourt (92)*







































*Courbevoie (92)*
_Courbevoie isn't only about La Défense ! _







































*Issy-les-Moulineaux (92)*
_That's the place where I live._

























































*Levallois-Perret (92)*


































































*Malakoff (92)*





















*Montrouge (92)*





















*Neuilly-sur-Seine (92)*










































*- Seine-Saint-Denis District (93 department) -*








*Bagnolet (93)*












*Les Lilas (93)*












*Montreuil (93)*







































*Pantin (93)*

































*- Val-de-Marne District (94 department) -*









*Charenton-le-Pont (94)*







































*Saint-Mandé (94)*




















































































*Vincennes (94)*


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Some panos...

Asnières-sur-Seine at the suburban rail station.
_Please scroll ===>>>_ 












Are we arriving in St-Maurice or in Charenton ???
_Please scroll ===>>>_ 











View on the Hauts-de-Seine department with the Yvelines (further suburbs) behind.
_Please scroll ===>>>_ 











View on Seine-Saint-Denis department with the Val d'Oise (further suburbs) behind.
_Please scroll ===>>>_


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! Paris is really beatiful and LD looks spectacular!

This thread is in the wrong section though.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> Wow! Paris is really beatiful and LD looks spectacular!
> 
> This thread is in the wrong section though.


There's no picture of Paris in this thread. Not even one. 

As for the section, well, I firstly wanted to post it in the "Suburbs a city lover could love" thread, but I've decided to post a dedicated one to not spoil the other thread with tons of pictures of a single city.

Let's see this thread as an appendix of the other one.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Could a moderator change the title of this thread to :
_"Suburbs a City Lover could love ==> Paris suburbs !"_

This way, it would be clearer that both threads are linked. 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Great compilation of Paris' immediate suburbs. Many have streets with façades very similar to Paris. I've been to most of these places at some time or another to visit someone or go to a party when I used to live in Paris. 

You didn't post pics of the new housing and office development of Levallois-Perret...I thought that commune looked kinda cool. You can usually tell when you are walking on Levallois-Perret streets because they have pink-ish sidewalks. Also many Paris suburbs use different urban furniture, i.e. street sign designs.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Majority of the parisian suburbs are far from being like that though, but it's nice to show some people another side of the banlieue.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Very urban suburbs!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

I thought the 93 was...ghetto. 
It's very nice!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

lotrfan55345 said:


> I thought the 93 was...ghetto.
> It's very nice!


Well... the thing is that I've still chosen my pictures. 

I simply wanted to show some inner suburbs of Paris which have indeed a very urban feel. Virtual has been right to remind everyone that the average Paris suburb is far to look like those. Even a city like Montreuil is more made of 70's cheap buildings than those older buildings I've taken in picture.

All this to say that those pictures don't give a general idea of the whole thing. It's only about some of the very inner suburbs of Paris.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful pix!


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

As a North American I can tell you that a lot of urban cores in North American cities are not even half as vibrant as these inner-suburbs. Paris never fails to amaze and humble me!


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Même la (proche) banlieu est magnifique à Paris. Cela nous fais taire tous!
Even the close by banlieu is magnifique. This makes us all shut up!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Buster said:


> As a North American I can tell you that a lot of urban cores in North American cities are not even half as vibrant as these inner-suburbs. Paris never fails to amaze and humble me!


That's why it has been considered that the immediate-suburbs (as a minumum) should be annexed to Paris rather than remain their own municipalities (communes)...all the immediate suburbs are as urban as Paris. That would make Paris-proper bigger and not the small, compact municipality in land area it is. London and NYC have annexed well after Paris...perhaps Paris should too.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

My personnal opinion is that the three inner departements (92, 93 and 94, inner and "medium" suburbs) should be annexed by the city of Paris, forming something sort of similar to New York with Manhatan and the outer boroughs, while the 91, 95, 78 and 77 suburbs would remain out of the municipality's reach.


----------

